# Kieffer Rhein AT All-Purpose Saddle 17" For Sale



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

Also posted this on Barter Board.

For Sale! $300 or best offer

Used Kieffer Rhein AT All-Purpose Saddle

17" seat

Adjustable Knee Rolls

Medium to Wide Tree

This saddle is in excellent shape! If you have any questions or would like more pics please reply to post or send me a pm. Thanks!

$40 to ship

Paypal or Money Order Only! NO PERSONAL CHECKS PLEASE!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

That looks like a great saddle for a terrific price, but isn't it a dressage saddle?
The deep seat, long billets, straight flap, where the stirrup bars are...all make it look (to me) like a dressage saddle.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I'm shopping for a new Dressage saddle but I think this one may be too wide for my horse. Looks nice though.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, the Rhein AT is a Dressage saddle.


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes it is a dressage saddle. I am selling for a friend. She says that it is considered all purpose because you can go straight from the dressage arena to the cross country course without changing saddles. Something about the adjustable knee rolls and the billets are slightly shorter than a traditional dressage saddle :shrug: I ride western so I'm not sure how that all works. 

Malinda- If you want I can measure the gullet for you to see if it would work for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

You can manage to do dressage in a jumping saddle but I would not want to jump in a dressage saddle, most especially cross-country! Nearly impossible to get up off the horse's back and get into a correct position.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I have occasionally popped over a few small jumps in a Dressage saddle, but would not want to do it regularly or even try jumping Cross Country in a Dressage saddle - your knees would be sticking out in front of the saddle flaps!

lvshrs, I wish I were closer to you so I could try the saddle! Usually gullets are measured in cm, is there a mark on the saddle or serial number?


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

malinda, There is a serial # but i left the saddle at the barn so I will have to get it for you tomorrow.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Can you measure the gullet too? I may know of someone who might be interested .


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey sorry for the delay in getting the info for you malinda and hotw. I've been having technical difficulties.

Serial # 9804123 7

It also has a 1 below that number.

The gullet measures 6.5 inches (couldn't find my tape measure with cm) 

Please let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

Lowering the price to $250 + shipping. Anybody?


----------



## suzette (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to buy this saddle. Is it still available?


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

Saddle has been sold! Thanks for your interest!


----------

